# BMW Lease Rates - September 2008



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Lease Programs - Effective September 2008*

The lease programs displayed below are ONLY available through the manufacturer.

Special bank lease programs are available through forum sponsor LeaseCompare.com.

*Click on the model name to see instant lease payments.*

*2008 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 72% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 128i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00120 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00140 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 21% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00135 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00135 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X6 xDrive35i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X6 xDrive50i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00270 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Visit *AutoLeaseInsider.com* for great leasing info!


----------



## BigPimp (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks like 24 month residuals went down 5% across the board. Rates are pretty close to the same. Is the discount still offered for previous BMW owners? What about package discounts?


----------



## Mister Mayor (Aug 1, 2008)

On the X5 3.0 
36 Month – Residual 53% of MSRP – .00160 Base Rate

Can someone explain the base rate of .0016? is this for anyone or just returning/current BMWFS customers? and is this with a single security deposit? Cheers.


----------



## elistein (Jul 3, 2008)

How about Multiple Security Deposits (MSD) - 0.7 basis points per security deposit, and Owner Loyalty Program (OLP) - 0.4 bp?

Example: on the 335i coupe, the base rate for 36 months is 21bp; if I am a current owner and make 7 security deposits, I should be able to negotiate a MF = 21-7x0.7-0.4 = 15.7?


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

This is 2008 models only by the look of things. 0.00120 on the e90 335 is nice but I need to know the '09 numbers


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it's natural to see the numbers for the MY08's as they are. Usually the MF is higher and RES lower on the Year End Models and when the pricing comes out for the new MY cars, the numbers are usually lower. I hope this is the case for the MY09.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

These numbers are ugly but that's to be expected for 08's in September..hopefully 09 residuals will go up and they won't carry these over


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

lilskel said:


> These numbers are ugly but that's to be expected for 08's in September..hopefully 09 residuals will go up and they won't carry these over


But with the new model year wouldn't the dealer would be less likely to negotiate and price increases are inevitable?

I don't think we will see the residuals that we have enjoyed the past few years. Times are changing.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for reiterating  It's like that Geico commercial where they hire a professional to say everything again :rofl:

Does anyone have any idea on when the MY09 MF and RES will be published?


lilskel said:


> These numbers are ugly but that's to be expected for 08's in September..hopefully 09 residuals will go up and they won't carry these over


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

X550-ED said:


> Does anyone have any idea on when the MY09 MF and RES will be published?


When we start seeing the '09 cars.


----------



## rommelrules (Feb 28, 2005)

LeaseCompare said:


> When we start seeing the '09 cars.


Any chance you can put that in days, weeks or months? Sorry, I have no clue.

I might pull the plug on a CPO this week, but will delay that if the numbers are going
to be published in a week or two.


----------



## migusvi (Oct 7, 2005)

*OLP on 2008 for September?*

Anyone know if the .004 OLP is still good? Many thanks.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes, but only on few 08 models.



migusvi said:


> Anyone know if the .004 OLP is still good? Many thanks.


----------



## migusvi (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks. I should have been more specific. Is it available on 2008 335i coupes? 

I got a sweet lease on my 2005 330ci vert 6spd ZHP in November of 05. The residual and MF were excellent and there was even 2K in trunk money. In any event, the end is near and I have just been sitting back watching the site. Thanks to everyone for all of the valuable info especially all of the sponsors. I am hoping, but not holding my breath, that good things will happen in October or November.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

OLP does not apply to the 335i.

http://www.bimmerfile.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/bmw0908lease.pdf



migusvi said:


> Thanks. I should have been more specific. Is it available on 2008 335i coupes?
> 
> I got a sweet lease on my 2005 330ci vert 6spd ZHP in November of 05. The residual and MF were excellent and there was even 2K in trunk money. In any event, the end is near and I have just been sitting back watching the site. Thanks to everyone for all of the valuable info especially all of the sponsors. I am hoping, but not holding my breath, that good things will happen in October or November.


----------



## migusvi (Oct 7, 2005)

Appreciated. I missed that.



X550-ED said:


> OLP does not apply to the 335i.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfile.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/bmw0908lease.pdf


----------



## Mister Mayor (Aug 1, 2008)

X550-ED said:


> OLP does not apply to the 335i.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfile.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/bmw0908lease.pdf


So, on an 08 X5 3.0, the OLP is in play till 10/31. What is the Owner Loyalty Program? Is it for anyone who owns a bmw? I am a current owner, its a cpo, but I own it outright, not a current BMWFS customer so do I qualify for the OLP rate of .0016?


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes



Mister Mayor said:


> So, on an 08 X5 3.0, the OLP is in play till 10/31. What is the Owner Loyalty Program? Is it for anyone who owns a bmw? I am a current owner, its a cpo, but I own it outright, not a current BMWFS customer so do I qualify for the OLP rate of .0016?


----------



## Mister Mayor (Aug 1, 2008)

X550-ED said:


> Yes


Cool, :thumbup:


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in with regards to 2009 models...

All indications are they will be introduced in October, residuals will be lower than in years past and the MF will be higher (expect the buy rate at first). BMWNA is going to make leasing less attractive, and push financing specials. It lowers the exposure on the end of leases. There has been a decision to forego the push mentality of getting a lot of cars out the door and rely on demand to pull the supply. Price per car will increase as the US supply of allocations has been decreased. Many dealers do not understand this yet and are still functioning in the mentality of the past several years. BMW wants to get back to pre-2005 and re-establish exclusivity and prestige rather than appear to be like Toyota....

So if dealers want to negotiate, go for it, when they realize they will not have as many cars to sell they will change their plans!

Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

mapezzul said:


> All indications are they will be introduced in October, residuals will be lower than in years past and the MF will be higher (expect the buy rate at first). BMWNA is going to make leasing less attractive, and push financing specials.


This will make leasing through LeaseCompare.com very attractive.

I look forward to the '09 launch.

I'll post programs as soon as they are available.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I sense conflicting info


----------



## elistein (Jul 3, 2008)

LeaseCompare said:


> This will make leasing through LeaseCompare.com very attractive.
> 
> I look forward to the '09 launch.
> 
> I'll post programs as soon as they are available.


Hey Tarry, are you affiliated with swapalease.com? They're based in Cinci as well.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

elistein said:


> Hey Tarry, are you affiliated with swapalease.com? They're based in Cinci as well.


No, we only have a mutual partnership with them.

They do lease assumptions, we offer new and used car leasing or re-leasing.


----------



## ElDuderino (May 26, 2008)

LeaseCompare said:


> This will make leasing through LeaseCompare.com very attractive.
> 
> I look forward to the '09 launch.
> 
> I'll post programs as soon as they are available.


How so? You can PM me if necessary.


----------



## crazyeyeskilla (Sep 12, 2008)

I see for the first time today, bmwusa.com's configurator now spits out a lease payment amount for an '09 E90. Will leasecompare.com be providing those rates/residuals ASAP?


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Try early next week.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

X550-ED said:


> Try early next week.


I have them and they are NOT pretty just as promised. They were a bit earlier than I was told yesterday but that is typical of the dates I have been told.

Financing is good 3.9%

Leasing is not so good and say good-bye to all the incentives.

http://www.bimmerfile.com/2008/09/12/2009-lease-rates-for-september-october/


----------



## ElDuderino (May 26, 2008)

mapezzul said:


> I have them and they are NOT pretty just as promised. They were a bit earlier than I was told yesterday but that is typical of the dates I have been told.
> 
> Financing is good 3.9%
> 
> ...


Awesome. Honestly not as bad as I expected.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

ElDuderino said:


> Awesome. Honestly not as bad as I expected.


Agreed, residuals went up on the 3- and 5-series wagons I've been scoping out. Even the M3 coupe and sedan improved over the 2008. Normal start of MY bump I imagine. Glad I'm not looking to get a 550i as the V-8 gas mileage thing is apparently making them lifers on the lot when they get turned in.

Of course my wife is now looking at a Mini Clubman S. Need the 2009 numbers for that now.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

5 Rakete said:


> Of course my wife is now looking at a Mini Clubman S. Need the 2009 numbers for that now.


My wife was in the same boat, but opted to get the 328xi.... it was cheaper and had AWD!


----------



## rommelrules (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.bimmerfile.com/2008/09/12/2009-lease-rates-for-september-october/

Are these 10,12 or 15K?


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

they are 15k


----------



## rommelrules (Feb 28, 2005)

jorwig said:


> they are 15k


WOW! Thanks.

The wagon rates are actually better than before...


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Did the numbers on a loaded MY09 550i and came out close to a $1000/mo. on a 24 month lease through ED! 
I wonder how the sales numbers will look for Oct and Nov. If all the other major brands are doing the same, then I would understand this tactic of raising MF and lowering Res. If not, then...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

X550-ED said:


> If all the other major brands are doing the same, then I would understand this tactic of raising MF and lowering Res. If not, then...


The 36 month residuals on the 3er don't look too bad - 1-2 points over previous years, plus a bump for the latest interest rates and greater risks of the economy.

Overall, I agree with BMW's approach - this is the only way to shore up residuals in the longer term, by reducing supply. They'll lose sales in the short term, residuals will be boosted, and we'll go back to higher residuals, lower lease rates, and greater profitability for them. Other auto makers have proven that by losing money on more cars, you just lose money. Market share isn't everything. And they are focussing more production on developing markets.

The US is still the cheapest place in the world that I know of to purchase/lease a BMW (replace BMW with any other European marque), so I'm not sure why folks would be switching - or what to. Its probably the "buy by payment" crowd that will fall by the wayside - but they'll have their chances again in the future once residuals head north.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Interesting point of view. :thumbup: 


chrischeung said:


> The 36 month residuals on the 3er don't look too bad - 1-2 points over previous years, plus a bump for the latest interest rates and greater risks of the economy.
> 
> Overall, I agree with BMW's approach - this is the only way to shore up residuals in the longer term, by reducing supply. They'll lose sales in the short term, residuals will be boosted, and we'll go back to higher residuals, lower lease rates, and greater profitability for them. Other auto makers have proven that by losing money on more cars, you just lose money. Market share isn't everything. And they are focussing more production on developing markets.
> 
> The US is still the cheapest place in the world that I know of to purchase/lease a BMW (replace BMW with any other European marque), so I'm not sure why folks would be switching - or what to. Its probably the "buy by payment" crowd that will fall by the wayside - but they'll have their chances again in the future once residuals head north.


----------



## crazyeyeskilla (Sep 12, 2008)

Very cool. Sooooo...how do we know what mileage allowance these rates/residuals are for (10k/12k/15k?) and how do we translate them to different mileage allowances?:dunno:


----------



## elistein (Jul 3, 2008)

They're for 15K. Add 2% for 12K, and 3% for 10K


----------



## crazyeyeskilla (Sep 12, 2008)

elistein said:


> They're for 15K. Add 2% for 12K, and 3% for 10K


Thanks! ...and the rates? Do they stay the same regardless of mileage?


----------



## elistein (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes they do. They only depend on models.


----------



## sjd980002 (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't see MF for MY09 1 series...anyone know?


----------



## crazyeyeskilla (Sep 12, 2008)

The footnote says 1ers rates are only available from the "Regional Rate Bulletin", whatever that is.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

crazyeyeskilla said:


> The footnote says 1ers rates are only available from the "Regional Rate Bulletin", whatever that is.


1 series residuals are published though. The 2yr residual for the convertible looks almost too good to be true. I may do a 2yr 1 pay lease on my ED 135 convertible later this year if the MF is not so good.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

adgrant said:


> 1 series residuals are published though. The 2yr residual for the convertible looks almost too good to be true. I may do a 2yr 1 pay lease on my ED 135 convertible later this year if the MF is not so good.


You should also consider the lack of BMWCCA rebate on the 1er.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> You should also consider the lack of BMWCCA rebate on the 1er.


Why? I have ordered a 1 series vert, the only question was how I was going to pay for it.


----------



## DS18661 (Jun 16, 2003)

When do you use the SSP money factor vs. Loyalty??



mapezzul said:


> I have them and they are NOT pretty just as promised. They were a bit earlier than I was told yesterday but that is typical of the dates I have been told.
> 
> Financing is good 3.9%
> 
> ...


----------



## Top Down in NYC (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone know when the October rates get posted?


----------



## elistein (Jul 3, 2008)

As far as I know, october rates are the same as september rates...


----------



## Top Down in NYC (Oct 23, 2006)

elistein said:


> As far as I know, october rates are the same as september rates...


That's awesome. Thanks.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Should have them posted by Friday and will include '09 models.


----------

